# PLZ don't ask why i did it lol



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok today, i was talkin to a friend and he was braggin about how he was able to mouth feed his lizards with no problem, so i told him i would take a video of me doing it, well now i am sitting here with a bloody lip asking my self ''i knew i would get bit and why i did it'' but funny part is here is the video lol

sorry i cut it short but she got my good on my lip lol

o and if you want to call me a dumb ass i know i already am lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wowww, good going retard. lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a cool looking lizard, what kind is it?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

"Bosc" = Savannah Monitor


----------



## enzinio (Nov 6, 2007)

dont worry m8 i fed pete the rhom by hand and he bit me finger god i jumped and he did too havnt been able to get him to do it since lol.When i was a young man i had two 8" reds and was drunk showing off i put my hand in the tank saying they dont bite and i got a chunk taken out of my hand .Had to go quaks have a jab lmao what a nobber


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

do something stupid, get a stupid result.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ha ha i've been there done that(with out the bloody lip lol) i used to get loaded and think it was a good idea in front of friends to put a dead chicks foot in my mouth and let my lizard snag it..(lizard always take um down head first ) so it always worked out good..

P.S what was you using for bait man,?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i can do it way eazyer mine is big and dopey.... how long do these things live anyways? mines gotta be goin on 10 and hes healthy as the day i got him


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ha ha! next time ill move closer and see what happens, hey i get bit who get's to laught lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Associating your face with food probably isn't the best idea.

But next time to complete the experience we need pics of the injuries.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Lets see the bloody lip!!!










We have all done stupid stuff like that!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

damn never thought of it lol


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Silly but well we all do silly things...I know a guy that hand feeds alligators...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yes and he got killed by a sting ray lol


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

actually the guy I was talking about...is still alive  (me!!!! lol)


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i thought it was steve lol well stay away from sting rays thay seem to kill people that are unkillable lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Associating your face with food probably isn't the best idea.


That's true.








The only bad bite I've ever gotten from a snake was from a six-foot bullsnake that I fed in his terrarium. The snake associated me opening the top and putting my hands in the cage with him feeding. One day I put my hands in the cage to scoop up some poop and the snake, thinking I was feeding him, bit my hand and coiled around my arm!

I don't know if the same risks apply to captive animals, but bites from monitors have been known to become very badly infected.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yes for infection it's cause by the bacteria in there mouth but it's not as bad as the other monitors!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yeye lol


----------

